# Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt



## Belty (1. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Laptop von Schenker zugelegt, womit ich bis auf eine Kleinigkeit sehr zufrieden bin, wenn da nicht dieser nervige Fehler wäre den ich noch nicht eindeutig zuordnen kann.
Und zwar wenn ich diverse Spiele starte frieren dieses meist wenige Sekunden nach dem Start ein und der Prozess gibt auch laut Taskmanager keine Rückmeldung mehr, wenn ich diesen nun beende, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt - Der Anzeigetreiber NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver Version 331.82 reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt."
Es handelt es sich um eine Geforce Gtx 765m.

Ok da raucht offenbar der Grafikkartentreiber ab, ich habe den aktuellen bereits mehrmals neu installiert, doch brachte es keine Abhilfe.
Nun die Frage, liegt es einfach an Nvidia das der Treiber diverse Kompatibilitätsprobleme hat, oder liegt es evt. sogar an Windows?
Ich nutze Win7 Home Premium 64Bit, evtl gibt es ja mit dem Treiber oder der Karte Probleme 

Oder ist es gar kein softwaretechnisches Problem und die Karte hat evtl ein Problem? Was ich jedoch bisher ausschließe da ich auch Spiele spielen kann wo die GPU einwandfrei läuft, ebenso bei diversen Benchmarks z.B. 3D Mark etc.


Es wäre freundlich wenn hier jemand etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte 

Falls weitere Infos über das System benötigt werden, einfach schreiben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Januar 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Laptop mit NVIDIA Chip auch schon öfter.

Bei manchen Treiberversionen trat das Problem andauernd auf, bei anderen Treibern wiederum nie. Würde daher das Problem schon beim Treiber sehen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Januar 2014)

Kenn das und ähnliche Probleme. Liegt wirklich oft am Grafiktreiber. Ich habe bei mir die Version 314.07 installiert, ist zwar schon etwas älter funktioniert aber tadellos, und bei meine gtx 460 hab ich von den neueren Grafiktreibern sowieso nicht viel. Du müsstest halt mal hier im Treiber-Archiv die Liste von oben nach unten durchgehen, welcher klappt und trotzdem halbwegs aktuell ist.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Januar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist der Treiber Schuld, aber es kann auch ein Problem mit der Karte geben. Meine Desktop 4870 ist ein Werks-OC Modell und ich hatte immer dieses Problem bis ich irgendwann den ansonsten übertakteten Speicher auf Standard heruntergetaktet habe - dann war das Problem verschwunden.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2014)

Das kann ich auch nur bestätigen, dass die Probleme an den Treibern selbst liegen. 
Den aktuell oben genannten Treiber habe ich auch installiert. Dieser macht bei mir keine Probleme.
Vor zirka zwei Jahren gab es das Problem bei mir auch. Meine Vermutung bzw. Gewissheit das es an den Treibern liegt, habe ich im einen World of Warcraft-Forum mitbekommen. Damals gab es im Spiel (Addon Cataclysm) bei vielen Spielern das gleiche Problem. Blizzard musste am Spiel nichts ändern. Erst als nVidia die Treiber an einem entscheidenden Punkt geändert hatte, lief das Spiel wieder einwandfrei.
Das ganze trifft aber nur bei einer bzw. mehreren bestimmten Hardware/Software-Kombinationen auf.
Also wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde, einfach mal einen älteren Treiber versuchen. Allzu viele wird es ja da nicht geben, weil die Karte ja noch recht aktuell bzw. recht neu ist. Ansonsten kann man nur auf einen neuen Treiber warten. Eventuell kann auch ein Beta-Treiber da schon helfen.

Edit:
Auf nvidia.de gibt es einen neueren Beta-Treiber :  GeForce "R331 Game Ready Driver" BETA *331.93* vom *27.11.2013*
Vielleicht hilft dir dieser ja weiter.


----------



## Belty (3. Januar 2014)

Anscheinend war es tatsächlich ein Treiber Problem.

Habe jetzt mal den aktuellen Beta Treiber installiert, und siehe da es scheint alles wieder in Ordnung zu sein.
Bisher keine Treiber Abstürze mehr


----------

